# Sandy jo here are the multicolor multi size stone designs



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

hI sANDY jO,.

SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG 

The designs were done on the new CAMMS machine I would say between all the sizes and the stops to go to the different pots(where the stones are held) the machine moves along at about 150 stones per minute.

1. Vernon 2 color ss 10
2 CHILIS- 700 stones 2 different color ss 6 ss 10s has 2 colors about 4.5 minutes
3 Necklace 2 ss6 1 ss10 1 ss16
4 OCC 1100 STONES SS6 GOLD SS6 10 16 
ABOUT 7 MINUTES

5 HORSE HEAD- 990 STONES -SS6 RHINESTUDS SS6 RHINESTONES SS10 RHINESTUDES SS16 STONES

Any questions email or contact me below.


Bob


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Some of the photos did not uplaod, so I have to do it in another post.

ANGLE OF FLASH ON CHILIS MADE SOME OF THE RED SONES REALLY REFLECT DARK.

hERE IS THE LAST ONE HORSE WITH NAME

bOB


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Awesome designs - love that horse


----------



## xclairedx (May 25, 2009)

Well lovely nice work


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Really great ! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

The Chili's design is awesome! Nice work.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

bob, YOur new machines does a beautiful job,, 
and you do a awesome job of understanding how to make it work well.
all the designs are outstanding and the applications flawless,
Hats off to you,,
Great job

Sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Bob, can you show us some more of your work with your cams machine,, are you getting the handle of it,, and how does this machine compare to the other one you had,, 
thanks
sandy Jo


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Sandy,

What do you want to see, more multicolor or some 1 color. Letme know and IWILL DO SOME NEW DESIGNS.

Bob


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Sandy,

The older machine was only 6 months older but the new machine is light years ahead. First it sets stones more than twice as fast. Also you can save settings if you need to change a magizine to all ss6. Doing this saves about 1 hour to adjust the new magazines to different size stones. It sound weird but if you saw the machine you would understand about the pots and magazines. My daughter is going to the prom so I willhave to cut this short. I will givea better explanation soon.

Bob


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I do not like rhinestone shirts, but I must say, these are impressive. Maybe I just saw the wrong ones.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

They kinda grow on you,,lol
alot,, and then it becomes a addiction..
lol
bob, when you have time,, can you tell us, what and how your artwork or designs need to come to you?
how many cams do you have, i think that is the right word,, how many different sizes of stones, and or colors can go into a design,,
Your machine sounds awesome,,

Sandy Jo


----------



## rhinestoneshirts (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Bob,
The designs look awesome. You said you had your old machine for 6 months. Were you happy with the old cams? Did you get good production even at the slower speed? Could you not use all ss6 before with the old machine? I see the newer one is much faster and sounds awesome. Have fun and keep the designs coming.


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

To All,

Sandy- All I need is a jpeg file in actual size. Jerid thanks for the comps,

The machine is much more advanced than the old cams machine I had. 

The machine has six pots that rotate on a big round magazine. Each pot can hold a lot of stones, the ss 5 pot probably 2,000 plus stones the ss 10 1500 ss12 1000 s16 1000. Dont hold me to the exact amounts. 
So we have 6 pots that you can make any size stone or color by putting a round disk that is cut out to hold a certain stone. If you want to use studs or nailhead you turn the dixk over and the holes the stones fall into are much more shallow.

You have to move the magazine and the parts feeder(disk) electronically so that when the picker go down to pick the stone out of the parts feeder they are lined up for a correct pickup. Lets say you set that up for an SS12 stone in the number 4 parts feeder disk. Now you write down the 2 coordinates and save these into a book. Now you change number 4 parts feeder to a ss6 stone. You have do do the setup again for proper alignment for the ss6 stone. Then you write down the 2 coordinates and save them and so on. Eventually you will have saves every size stone in every parts feeder. You only have to do that once.

The next time you need ss6 in number 4 parts feeder, you do not have to do a manual align ment you just punch the coordinates into the number 4 parts feeder for ss 6 and you are done.

I love this machine.

Sandy or anyone else you are always welcome to contact me at the shop. 

I will try some new designs.

Bob


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Bob, With a cam machine is there ever stones put on the transfer sheet the wrong way?
so when you are done you need to turn them over?
I think alot of us are curious on how these machines operate, we know they do amazing work, but I for one , really dont much about the Cams, machines,, 
bob , what is the size of Transfer you can create in a cams machine, and are different machines, for different sizes of transfers or mostly more or less colors or sizes,, ?
Thanks bob, or anyone else that has a Cams Machine.
Ok Now how do you hook it up to your computer, usb or serial, and are you using eps file, to preform the work?
Thanks
Sandy jo


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Sandy,

The machine kooks up to the computer via USB the largest design I can make is about 16 x16, 
JPEG files to convert to stones right now, they are working on true vector images/ eps files- all my text is vector- as for the small cams machine it only does a 9 x 12 2 color- yes once in a while a stone will flip. We did a design for a band called NINE INCH NAILS my DTG manager was going to the concert and made a shirt for his wife it had 1140 stones about 8.5 x 4 and 1 stone flipped, I can live with that. Yes we have to turn the stone over and place it with a tweezer.

Any other questions no problem.

Regards to All,

Bob


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Bob, thanks for all the info,, i appreciate it and I am sure others do as well... 
Keep us posted as to all the amazing things the cam machine can do.
Sandy jo


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

Bob--I have a question about cost...I would think it is less expensive to have the stones set by a CAMMS machine if it is a one time use design over having the template made. For instance, I have a design that I want 16 shirts from but will only make shirts from this design one time. Am I correct in thinking that having you make transfers on the CAMMS would be the way to go? 

Cindy


----------



## rhinestoneshirts (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi bob,
Your machine keeps sounding better and better. Was there a big price difference between your old cams and new cams? Feel free to pm me.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

hey anyone got 50 grand I can borrow? bob you are a lucky guy. Id like to know what your profit is after a year with it! good luck! ps: your designs look great!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree bob is a Smart and lucky guy to get these machines and be able to use them,, 
this is my future,, When ,, who knows,, ????
But I know it is, 
And I too would be intereseted to see and hear how bob is doing,, I hope he is still around,.. he has a ton of knowledge to share,,


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Bob, which machine do you have now? I've been looking at the 1V-2P just to give me some breathing room when I do the simpler designs. 

Great designs


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Bob what is the price range for this machine, I all ready know it is worth it from looking and your pictures and reading about the functions?


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

here are my new dog designs done on the CAMMS machine the GREAT DANE has over 3,000 stones.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

bob emb said:


> here are my new dog designs done on the CAMMS machine the GREAT DANE has over 3,000 stones.


You didn't upload the photos for us to see.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Bob ,
I would love to see the picture, I bet it is awesome,,,, 
please upload it,,, for us,, 


Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

He added the pics in a different thread

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t130803.html

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you Irish, You are always a great help,,, 
Thanks for pointing me in the right direction

Sandy jo
MMM


----------

